# ما هو مصير الدفعات الباقية في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران؟؟؟؟؟؟



## eng.mero19 (11 يوليو 2009)

:11: :11:
أنا في معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بمطار امبابه المعروف ورايح سنه تانيه طيران ان شاء الله كنت عاوز استفسر منكم يا جماعه عن تحويل المعهد لاكاديمية علما انه رسميا اتنقل لوزارة التعليم العالي من 1-7-2009 وانا كنت رايح اخد شهادة قيد قالولي اننا ما بقالناش ختم وزارة الطيران المدني ........ياريت حد يقولي ليه مصير الدفعات الي موجوده في المعهد دلوقتي ولو واحد اتخرج وحب يشتغل معيد هايشتغل فين ........ياريت حد يفيدني في الموضوع ده بسررررررعه علشان دا محيرني فعلا انا وكتير من زمايلي ومش لاقيين حد يفهمنا ايه اللي بيحصل؟


----------



## eng.mero19 (12 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعه هوا ما فيش حد سمع حاجه عن الخبر دا ولا ايه


----------



## eng.mero19 (12 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعه هوا ما فيش حد سمع حاجه عن الخبر دا ولا ايه؟


----------



## أمير صبحي (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...

فعلا سمعت قريب عن الخبر 

وما فهمته أن المعهد أصبح خارج نطاق وزارة الطيران المدني بمصر بهيائتها السبعة ( والتى يخصنا مها نحن 

المهندسين اثنان فقط .. ) وقد وضحتهم قريبا فى موضوع مختصر بعنوان 

( بداية فى الملاحة الجوية )

ولكن ما هو سؤالك بالضبط ...

ماذا تقصد بمصير ؟...

ماذا تقصد بتعيين معيد ؟ ... فالسلك الاكاديمي سلك مغلق فلا تقلق إذا كنت ترغب فيه


وضح سؤالك ومغزاة بدقة لعلنا نصل لما تريد ...

بارك الله فيك ..




شكرا جزيلا 


لك تحياتي ​


----------



## eng.mero19 (13 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ........
انا اقصد يا اخ أمير ان اذا كان المعهد اصبح خارج نطاق وزارة الطيران 
الطلبه اللي مازالو موجودين فيه بقو تبع اي وزارة وبعد ما نتخرج وحبيت اكمل في مجال التدريس كمعيد فين هاشتغل هل سيتم تحويلنا للجامعه زي ما معهد الحاسبات بقا تبع جامعه عين شمس واذا اردت اني اعمل ماجستير ودكتوراه هعملها فين ......
وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام بالموضوع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 يوليو 2009)

> واذا اردت اني اعمل ماجستير ودكتوراه هعملها فين ......
> وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام بالموضوع



اعملها فى المعهد عادى

انت مالك و مال ختم الوزارة؟؟


----------



## المهندس محمد مرزوق (1 سبتمبر 2009)

والله الواحد محتار ازاى يتحول معهد المراقبه لكليه ومعهد مصرللطيران لكليه واحنا لا معننا فى هيئه وحده
حسبى الله


----------



## ali weka (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن ايضاح شويه ؟؟؟:87::87:

والله الواحد محتار ازاى يتحول معهد المراقبه لكليه ومعهد مصرللطيران لكليه واحنا لا معننا فى هيئه وحده
حسبى الله


----------

